#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How to Target Gamers with LinkedIn

## Bhavya

According to LinkedIn stats, 55 million of LinkedIn's active members in the USA are gamers and now more young people are becoming professionals, therefore engagement with gaming content among LinkedIn members increased by 37%. Considering this fact, LinkedIn has shared new insights that look at the evolving gaming discussion, and how brands can connect with gamers on LinkedIn. Learn about the full insights in the below graphic.

----------

